# Anybody needing crew ?



## zr2offroad (Mar 11, 2008)

Seeing if anybody is looking for crew out of galveston or freeport. Have over ten years of offshore experience, willing to split all expenses and have my own tackle and gear. Would love to do an overnighter for tuna or wahoo, I primarily fish out of venice la. Thanks for any pms! 

Alex


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi! My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who wants to do some offshore fishing. I am open to location and fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with latest electronics. Let me know if you wanna go. Thanks!


----------

